# Tenemos que crear una Guía del Uruguay para turistas o inmigrantes



## Yo Soy El Super-YO! (Oct 7, 2004)

Creo que ya lo había propuesto algún día.....si se fijan en los threads de "Viajar a Uruguay" o "Vivir en Uruguay" las preguntas suelen ser las mismas y, lo peor, muchas veces no reciben respuesta alguna.

Creo que tendríamos que juntarnos algunos foristas, dividir en categorías y crear una suerte de FAQ de nuestro país con lugares, transporte, precios, dónde comer, qué hacer, etc.

Yo me prendo a la idea (y si nadie quiere colaborar lo haré solo). Eso sí, cuando esté lista pido chincheta.


----------



## Nort (Dec 7, 2010)

Me sumo.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO (Sep 17, 2010)

propongo que los negativos (muchos de los que viven en tristes pueblos) esten vetados de participar para no jorobar la iniciativa.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO (Sep 17, 2010)

jaja, es joda, pero casi lo tuve que hacer en mi facebook, cuando cuelgo imagenes bonitas de Uruguay, siempre aparece algun amigo charrua a decir cosas como: si, claro, mostrando siempre la rambla, las cosas de los ricos, para que lo miren los que no son de aca y escondiendo la pobreza y los cantegriles y tralalalallalalalalalalalalalalalalalaalallaala, uno en particular politiza todo, odia al frente, y ve a Mujica en todo, pero en todo, y otro esta frustrado de su vida y es tan negativo que pones al pato donald y seguro lo arruina con los comentarios. Entre los dos me han sacado las ganas de poner fotos :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## chema1964 (Jun 28, 2009)

MILONGUERO URUGUAYO said:


> jaja, es joda, pero casi lo tuve que hacer en mi facebook, cuando cuelgo imagenes bonitas de Uruguay, siempre aparece algun amigo charrua a decir cosas como: si, claro, mostrando siempre la rambla, las cosas de los ricos, para que lo miren los que no son de aca y escondiendo la pobreza y los cantegriles y tralalalallalalalalalalalalalalalalalaalallaala, uno en particular politiza todo, odia al frente, y ve a Mujica en todo, pero en todo, y otro esta frustrado de su vida y es tan negativo que pones al pato donald y seguro lo arruina con los comentarios. Entre los dos me han sacado las ganas de poner fotos :lol::lol::lol::lol:


El Pato Donald es un acomplejado sin iniciativa propia,es facilmente manejable por el raton Mickey o Daysi,en cambio el pato Lucas es un ganador.


----------



## Nort (Dec 7, 2010)

Aguante Mickey.


----------



## El_hereje (Apr 30, 2008)

Está buena la idea Super, a las ordenes.

Abrazos!


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO! (Oct 7, 2004)

Ley 18.250 sobre migración.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

Se podra crear un tags o identificar ciertos hilos que sean de interes turistico???


----------



## Xavimvd (Sep 3, 2013)

Me parece de interés compartir una guía elaborada por el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores y dirigida a todos aquellos extranjeros con intenciones de radicarse en el Uruguay. Está muy bien detallada paso a paso y contiene preguntas frecuentes.

La pueden descargar de acá: Guía de trámites para inmigrantes


----------

